# Arrow Fletcher



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

I have a question about arrow fletchers. I am wanting to get my father-in-law an arrow fletcher for christmas but i don't now anything about fletching arrows. My FIL is an avivd archery hunter and has expressed switching his arrows from the long vains to the shorter.

So my question is what do you guys use? Are there any i should stay away from? I do understand that you get what you pay for. Thanks for ur help fellas!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Bitzenberger.... It'll do straight or put a helical (twist) on your vanes.... You just have to get the clamp for the helical. They're very simple to use....its what I and most of the other folks at work use as far as I know.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I smiths me an arrow or two...

Check out the BPE Pro Fletcher. It's the one I have and I love it. Just as accurate and a little more adjustable than the Bitz, plus, it's almost half the money. 
http://www.3riversarchery.com/Arrow+Bui ... oduct.html


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

That was a nice video Tex O Bobber. Was that a fletch or a parachute that he was glueing on the shaft?


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

I also use the BPE Pro Fletcher and agree on it being a good one. It was a feather fletching. But you can also Fletch plastic vanes with it.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Elk22 was being a smarty-pants with that parachute comment. He likes to put little tiny 2 inch plastic play vanes on his arrows. I like to put a bigger feather fletch that will actually _*stabilize*_ the arrow. He calls these feather fletchings a parachute, I call them a guidance system for a 160 grain snuffer.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

A finished batch of "parachute" arrows fletched with the BPE Pro Fletcher.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

WOW Tex those arrows look good and thanks for all the suggestions. I was at Sportmans last night and they one that was an EZ fletcher or something. Any info on that one?


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I've had both, I like the blitzenberger better, more metal. Nothing wrong with the BPE, price is nice, and its US made.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> A finished batch of "parachute" arrows fletched with the BPE Pro Fletcher.


Those are just plain PURDY!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

They look even purdier with gooey matted down feathers and bright pink bubbly blood all over em...


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> They look even purdier with gooey matted down feathers and bright pink bubbly blood all over em...


I bet they do!!! Every good peice of Art has to have "The final touch".


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*"THE FINAL TOUCH"...*

Aaaaaaaaaaoooooooooow! You shot me in my heart you "A" hole!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

What do you call that piece?.............Exiting the Boiler Room? Sharp objects gather no moss? It's whats for dinner?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> What do you call that piece?.............Exiting the Boiler Room? Sharp objects gather no moss? It's whats for dinner?


"Bilateral Pneumo Thorax" or "How To Wear A Snuffer" or "Snuffer Tipped Pocket Rocket"


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a pile of turkey wings from my last killin spree.....I wish I knew someone that could make me some beautiful arrows out of them.....Oh well......


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> I have a pile of turkey wings from my last killin spree.....I wish I knew someone that could make me some beautiful arrows out of them.....Oh well......


I AM still alive you know. Or have you forgotten about me since you moved back to happy valley... Oh well....


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

There are a lot of jigs to consider ... especially if your FIL is going to shorter vanes... Bitz, BPE, Jojan, Arizona EZ Fletch, Blazer Jig, etc... it depends on whether he will do other types of fletchings or solely "blazer" types. If he wants to do straight, offset, helical etc... and how much fletching he will do, just singles for repair or is he going to do all his arrows from bare-shaft to completion? 

I help a lot of archers get into fletching their own arrows. I think the easiest to use are the Blazer Helix, Blazer and Arizona EZ styles of jigs, cause you simply insert a fletching and apply glue, then insert the arrow shaft and close the jig. The Bitz, BPE and Jojan require a little more precision if replacing only one or two vanes, but are more versatile jigs - all but the Bitz are comparable in price at around $50, with the Bitz being almost double that. 

Whichever way you go, your FIL will be loving the ability to play with different fletching styles and colors for customizing his look per T.O.B.'s picture... nothing better than the feeling of doing something well yourself!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> nothing better than the feeling of doing something well yourself!


Amen brutha! Half of the fun for me is crafting my own stuff. Be it fancy-pants carbon or artsy-fartsy wood arrows makes no difference. It's all fun. Like tying your own flies, reloading your own ammo, or training a dog and then shooting birds behind him. It's all good!


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > nothing better than the feeling of doing something well yourself!
> 
> 
> Amen brutha! Half of the fun for me is crafting my own stuff. Be it fancy-pants carbon or artsy-fartsy wood arrows makes no difference. It's all fun. Like tying your own flies, reloading your own ammo, or training a dog and then shooting birds behind him. It's all good!


Tex agree 100%. By the way those arrows look great.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks buddy!


----------

